# Goose Calling at its best



## CaseyU (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, i'm a young guy! and i've been calling a shortreed for about five years!! Honker hunting is my favorite thing to do ever!! so i am out all season trying to get better and tear them up!!! I really think i have enough talent to compete, or become a sponsored hunter! I just live in a really small town! so not much goes around here. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advise?!? thanx a bunch!
Casey


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I really think have enough talent to compete, or become a sponsored hunter!


My first piece of advice would be to simply enjoy the outdoors for what they are. 
You don't have to be a "pro" to enjoy the sport, as a matter of fact, I think the "pros" often loose sight of what the outdoors are all about.
Just get out and hunt and if you like competition that much blow in a few calling contests or play football.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

It's simple. Go to contests, if you good what so ever you can get some kind of deals going.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL... :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I guess I compare it to tournament fishing. Growing up, I thought it would be fun to fish tournaments...until my Dad and I started fishing small tournaments around home. Sure, its great when the fish are biting and you have a livewell full of fat walleyes to weigh in, but when its raining and the white caps are rolling across the lake, you're still out there. I can't even imagine what they PWT guys go through. That being said, I'm sure the call makers hear "I'm the greatest caller ever" quite a bit. I would imagine the only way you could get some attention would be to have a good showing at a calling contest with some strong competition. Good luck, but to me, it stops being fun when you can't do it on your terms.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CaseyU said:


> Hi, i'm a young guy!


I think this would explain the tone of the post.

Casey I would say if you have talent then record a routine. Send it to a couple call makers. Most have Toll Free numbers and you could call them as well and blow over the phone. They will give you tips and who knows maybe you might get picked up to be on one of their teams.

Reach for the stars, never give up, don't get lazy with it and most of all don't let others discourage you. If you work hard enough you will get what you want. Some guys are natural callers and you may be one of those guys.

Just realize that it may not be the glamorous life you think it is. There are a lot of expectations and a lot of BS behind the scenes. Just be preparred for it not being roses all time.

Keep up the positive attitude and your future will be bright!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I am not a big contest caller, I have just done a few. I recommend it to everyone, it is such an unbelievable experience. You meet great guys that are really extraordinary at calling, and will help you out when you ask. All this BS that real hunters dont do contests, and that contest callers can't hunt is just a shadow for people that are to scared to get up and try it. I do not win the contests I enter, I have blown goose contests with people that go up on stage with big river game flutes. You get guys from no talent all the way up to, "can't stop smiling because he was awesome. "
I say get in to every contest you can, go in knowing that your not going to win, and have fun. Your first few contests should just be about fun, thats it, do not worry about placing at all, have fun, do your routine, and just enjoy the great company. 
I have never in my life, at any calling contests EVER heard anyone say you suck, or why are you here etc... to another caller. People are very nice.
It's a great way to meet the big names in the business, and its a big time learning experience. 
After you do your first few contests you will get a feel for how good you are, what you need to work on, what a routine should consist of, and then you can start worrying about whether or not you want to do contests to win. 
To all those out there that think the only reason that you do contests is to win, then your wrong. That is just a bonus when it comes to duck and goose calling. The real prize in doing these contests is the people you meet, and how much you will improve with the help of all your new friends.
Good Luck, get on stage and do your thing don't worry about anyone else.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with universty its about having fun . I plan on calling in some contest next year. I am not ready just yet but cant wait. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

For all of you that want to get into contests, or even just calling for that matter. Don't be afraid to get ahold of these guys, Fred Zink, Tim Grounds, Foiles, all these guys are very nice and will work with you. If you are going to use their calls to blow in some contests, then they are really excited to help where they can. Most of them have pro staffers all over the country, and if you are in need of some tutoring, they will send a pro staffer to meet with you and help out. Whether you meet him half way, at an outdoor store, or maybe one lives right next door and you didn't know it, they do what they can to make you happy, and get you winning some contests.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

*T Shot wrote:*


> I guess I compare it to tournament fishing. Growing up, I thought it would be fun to fish tournaments...until my Dad and I started fishing small tournaments around home. Sure, its great when the fish are biting and you have a livewell full of fat walleyes to weigh in, but when its raining and the white caps are rolling across the lake, you're still out there.


Oh how i can relate to that!

Anyhoo, u should record a video or something and put it on the internet, i would like to hear it, and i am sure some others would as well. If people from here were able to listen to it you'd probably get some good advice


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to admit that calling in contests gets a bad wrap at times. I will also admit though that before I started entering contests I didn't see the vast improvements in my calling that I do now. It seems now that I practice all year to keep my skill level the same then when it gets to contest time in July my skills improve so fast I'm learning more notes than I can fit into a 90 second routine. Then after it all wraps up in late August and hunting season starts I'm turning all those notes into hunting sounds, figuring out what works and what doesn't and polishing them out so when I get on the stage the next season I will be able to hammer out my new sounds. Over the past two years my skills have increase about 50 percent per season. Now, I am to the point where I am comfortable with my calling, but I still want to get even better and beat a couple guys that I have been really itching to beat. I don't want to lose sight of what goose calling is about. Hunting not Money. I just want to get as good as my genetics will allow.

My best advice is spend as much time with as many different callers that are better than you. You are going to pick up stuff from each guys. A spit here a moan there, in no time you will have your own style which is a blend of what others have laid before you and what you brought into calling.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> I have to admit that calling in contests gets a bad wrap at times. I will also admit though that before I started entering contests I didn't see the vast improvements in my calling that I do now. It seems now that I practice all year to keep my skill level the same then when it gets to contest time in July my skills improve so fast I'm learning more notes than I can fit into a 90 second routine. Then after it all wraps up in late August and hunting season starts I'm turning all those notes into hunting sounds, figuring out what works and what doesn't and polishing them out so when I get on the stage the next season I will be able to hammer out my new sounds. Over the past two years my skills have increase about 50 percent per season. Now, I am to the point where I am comfortable with my calling, but I still want to get even better and beat a couple guys that I have been really itching to beat. I don't want to lose sight of what goose calling is about. Hunting not Money. I just want to get as good as my genetics will allow.
> 
> My best advice is spend as much time with as many different callers that are better than you. You are going to pick up stuff from each guys. A spit here a moan there, in no time you will have your own style which is a blend of what others have laid before you and what you brought into calling.


Well said!

Chris


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

CaseyU said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me some advise


Casey, my advice for you...by the way "advise" isn't a real word but a combo of languages the USFWS made up to break language and international barriers for band returns...

anyways, my advice...go to school, get good grades, get a good job. Forget about duck hunting as a career. There's no money in it. Unless you want to live your life as a degenerate.


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

"Advice" is the noun, "advise" the verb. When Ann Landers advises people, she gives them advice. ---------From Common Errors in English Usage Website.

ad·vise /ædˈvaɪz/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ad-vahyz] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, -vised, -vis·ing. 
-verb (used with object) 1. to give counsel to; offer an opinion or suggestion as worth following: I advise you to be cautious. 
2. to recommend as desirable, wise, prudent, etc.: He advised secrecy. 
3. to give (a person, group, etc.) information or notice (often fol. by of): The investors were advised of the risk. They advised him that this was their final notice. 
-verb (used without object) 4. to take counsel; consult (usually fol. by with): I shall advise with my friends. 
5. to offer counsel; give advice: I shall act as you advise.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: 1275-1325; late ME; r. ME avisen < AF, OF aviser, v. deriv. of avis opinion (< a vis; see advice)]

-Synonyms 1. counsel, admonish, caution. 2. suggest. 3. inform, notify, apprise, acquaint. 4. confer, deliberate, discuss, consult.
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.

...by the way "advise" isn't a real word

It is a real word, it was just improperly used.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he was thinking of how the Bird Banding Laboratory changed the word Advise to Avise.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

There is nothing better than getting the tar whooped out of a guy to make him want to be better on a call.

Just as long as a call is capable of producing the sounds needed its 99% caller and 1% call. Contest wins sell calls, plain and simple...get out there and start winning contests and the call makers will hunt you up.

I have watched 1 call maker grow from struggling to selling the heck outta calls in a year and a half. He has always made good calls, but buyers wouldnt give his calls a second glance until a few contest callers jumped on board and started winning with his stuff.

Biggest thing is be loyal to the call maker that picks you up. And dont be afraid to go with the "little guy".


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Can you say "Shore Thing"...


----------



## kowaterfowl (Oct 1, 2007)

roostbuster said:


> CaseyU said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone could give me some advise
> ...


How can you tell a guy to not take a chance with his calling?!?!? I can't believe you told him to go to school, get good grades, and get a job... you must be an older fella becuase the economical times are changing - schooling (a series of hoops to jump through and a bunch of wasted $$$$) is overrated. Education is important not "AN Education". 86% of college graduates aren't using their degree in the field. I can say this because I was told to go to college, get good grades, and you'll have a great job with benefits and life the american dream!! I spent $52,000 on top of a baseball scholarship to a D-1 school for a minimum wage job for the next 40 years of my life - I retired from teaching at the age of 27 yrs old - because I owned my own INTERNET BUSINESS with a group of character based men that don't believe for a minute than working for someone else for minimum wage 40-80hrs/wk for 40-45 years is way to go. But generating a passive income frees you up to hunt 7 days a week. An Education never helped me get that freedom. Let the guy go for the moon and if he misses he'll end up amongst the stars...

CaseyU - here's a few quotes that I personally like. Think about these as you make your way through life's challenges and those critics that you will face:

1) "Don't let small thinking people hold you back. Jealous people want to see you stumble. Don't give them the satisfaction."
2) "Get your adivce from successful people. Your future is important. Never risk it with free-lance advisors who are living failures."

Good luck to you. have fun and actively pursue your dreams, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

kowaterfowl said:


> Good luck to you. have fun and actively pursue your dreams, you won't be disappointed.


Good advice, welcome to the site.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> I just want to get as good as my genetics will allow.


That is frickin hilarious mertz!!! :beer:


----------

